# Am I out of my league?/College senior....



## Milla322 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys! First I would like to say I admire this forum. Its so informative and seems supportive. Im currently a college senior majoring in Communications with a concentration in TV/Film. I have written for numerous blogs and have interviewed some notable hip hop artists. Anyway,I really want to work abroad for a year. My ideal jobs are within my field, (executive assistant toa publicist,radio assistant, public relations entry level, or marketing) I have a year to do research and figure things out. My question is, am i out of my league? Alot of you seem to have tons of experience in your chosen fields. Im just a college senior with a dream to move somewhere in the UAE or Doha*Any advice or*comments are very appreciative Thanks! Jamilla


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

My recommendation is to get your work experience in the US first before trying to come to UAE to work. You will valued more highly and stand a much better chance of getting a job than trying to find employment straight from college. After all there are many Emirati college graduates looking for a job here and they will get the job first before a foreigner.


----------

